# Τονισμός ονοματεπωνύμων με κεφαλαία



## manosgr (Jun 17, 2010)

Γεια σας, 

θα ήθελα, σας παρακαλώ, να μου πείτε αν επιτρέπεται να βάζουμε τόνο σε ονοματεπώνυμα, όταν τα γράφουμε με κεφαλαία γράμματα σε επίσημα έγγραφα. 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες!
Ξέρω ότι στα κεφαλαία (ακόμα και τα ονόματα) δεν βάζουμε τόνους, παρά μόνο τα διαλυτικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2010)

Κανονικά δεν επιτρέπεται. Ωστόσο, σε αρκετά «επίσημα» κείμενα έχω γράψει το επώνυμό μου με τόνο για να μη μου το παρατονίσουν. Δεν είναι σωστό να είσαι ΝΙΚĖΛ και να σε φωνάζουν ΝİΚΕΛ :) . Αλλά πρέπει το έγγραφο να είναι τόσο «επίσημο» ώστε να δέχεται την ανεπισημότητα / αντικανονικότητα των τόνων στα κεφαλαία υπέρ της σαφήνειας. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η σαφήνεια της επικοινωνίας πρέπει να είναι πάντα πάνω από τον τύπο.


Και καλωσόρισες!


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 19, 2010)

Μικρή σημείωση: 

Έχουν υπάρξει ελληνικά νομίσματα με τόνους και πνεύματα στα κεφαλαία, συγκεκριμένα τα πρώτα που έβγαλε η βασιλευόμενη χούντα.







Τόνους και πνεύματα σε κεφαλαιογραμμένες λέξεις βλέπεις επίσης σε παλαίτυπα.

Αυτά βέβαια είναι όλα παρελθόν. Πάντως στα ονόματα πιστεύω πως θα εξυπηρετούσε πολύ η χρήση τόνων. Προσωπικά το χρησιμοποιώ σε καταστάσεις με ονόματα μαθητών, όπου κρίνω πως χρειάζεται, γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να φέρνω σε δύσκολη θέση τα παιδιά προφέροντας λάθος το όνομά τους. Ισχύει ένα παραπάνω για παιδιά με ξένα ονόματα.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 19, 2010)

( Για τα νομίσματα, δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω τώρα, τα συγκεκριμένα ενδέχεται να ήταν και πριν την χούντα και αυτοί απλά να προσθέσανε "το πουλί". )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2010)

Η τονισμένη μεγαλογράμματη γραφή σε στιλ βυζαντινής στα ελληνικά κέρματα ήταν «σήμα κατατεθέν» του Κωνσταντίνου Β'. Καθιερώθηκε από το αναμνηστικό 30άρι των βασιλικών γάμων και συνεχίστηκε σε όλα τα κέρματα που είχαν την κεφαλή του Κωνσταντίνου. Κι εγώ θυμόμουν τα κέρματα με το «πουλί» και νόμιζα ότι ήταν χουντική πατέντα, αλλά τελικά όχι. Ίσα-ίσα, που η χούντα είχε κόψει ένα αναμνηστικό 100άρικο με άτονη κεφαλαιογράμματη γραφή και επίσης έκοψε κέρματα με άτονη κεφαλαιογράμματη γραφή μόλις κατάργησε τη βασιλεία. Η εικοσάρα με την τρύπα εκδιδόταν με αυτό το σχέδιο από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1950 και, μολονότι δεν φαινεται πολύ καθαρά, δεν νομίζω ότι τα κεφαλαία της ειναι τονισμένα. Άλλωστε, δεν ήταν τονισμένα τα κεφαλαία ούτε στις μικρές δεκάρες χωρίς τρύπα της «δημοκρατίας», που εξέδωσε η χούντα με διαφορετικό κράμα και άλλο σχέδιο, μετά την κρίση του πετρελαίου, την έκρηξη του πληθωρισμού το 1973, και την κατάργηση του βασιλείου (3η φωτό).

Μερικά φωτοντοκουμέντα:





_Πρόσθια όψη, το τριαντάρι των βασλικών γάμων, 1964._





_Πρόσθια όψη, πεντάδραχμο του 1966_





_Χουντική δεκάρα του 1973, του «αντιβασιλείου» του Παπαδόπουλου_


----------



## Earion (Jun 20, 2010)

Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις σε έγγραφα δημοσίων υπηρεσιών προβλεπόταν (έχω προσωπική πείρα αλλά όχι πρόσφατη) να συμπληρώνονται τα ονόματα πολιτών με κεφαλαία μεν (καθότι ευκρινέστερα από τα πεζοκεφαλαία, ιδίως όταν γράφονται από ολιγογράμματο χέρι), αλλά με την πρόβλεψη να μπαίνει τόνος όπου χρειάζεται. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτό γινόταν στο στρατό, και νομίζω ότι παλαιότερα το ζητούσε η δήλωση του (τότε) Νόμου 105.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jun 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η εικοσάρα με την τρύπα εκδιδόταν με αυτό το σχέδιο από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1950 και, μολονότι δεν φαινεται πολύ καθαρά, δεν νομίζω ότι τα κεφαλαία της ειναι τονισμένα.



Όντως, τα κεφαλαία τής εικοσάρας δεν έχουν τόνο. Απλά μου ήταν πιο εύκολο να αναζητήσω μια εικόνα στον Ιστό απ' το να ψάξω στα δικά μου νομίσματα, ε, και η συγκεκριμένη είχε και την εικοσάρα.. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 9, 2010)

Earion said:


> Σε εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις σε έγγραφα δημοσίων υπηρεσιών προβλεπόταν (έχω προσωπική πείρα αλλά όχι πρόσφατη) να συμπληρώνονται τα ονόματα πολιτών με κεφαλαία μεν (καθότι ευκρινέστερα από τα πεζοκεφαλαία, ιδίως όταν γράφονται από ολιγογράμματο χέρι), αλλά με την πρόβλεψη να μπαίνει τόνος όπου χρειάζεται. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτό γινόταν στο στρατό, και νομίζω ότι παλαιότερα το ζητούσε η δήλωση του (τότε) Νόμου 105.


Πάντως η υπεύθυνη δήλωση του άρθρου 8 του Ν.1599/1986 δεν προβλέπει συμπλήρωσή της μόνο με κεφαλαία, οπότε και δεν έχει σχετική πρόβλεψη (βλ. συνημμένο). Για το Ν.Δ. 105, θα πρέπει να βρω κάποιον που να έχει κρατημένα τα ΦΕΚ Α τού 1969... :)


----------

